# Not only do I grill cookies, I also grill brownies



## BBQ Fish

BROWNIES 

I use Betty Crocker Fudge Brownies and really just follow the directions on the box for mixing.
One thing i found though is the brownies turn out a little better if you add one more egg, so 3 total.
I also divide batter in half, and use 2-8x8 pans greased with butter flavor shortening. Because on many different occasions, i found it to cook much more evenly. 
Use low heat (gas, propane), or use about 13 to 15 coals for temperature. 
This is greatly effected however by BTU's and size of grill!!!! I found in my charcoal grill, i am able to achieve about 25 degrees/coal. So understand, you will/may fail attempting the first few times!
Watch diligently because you really want to move the pan around if you are in a "hot spot" area of your grill.
In about 20 minutes, start doing the toothpick test to see progress, and in about 30-60 minutes (again depending on size and BTU's) you are done!


----------



## pdswife

Wow!  I wouldn't have even thought of trying brownies or cookies on a bbq.   

Neat "o"!


----------



## masteraznchefjr

wow ill haveta try that


----------



## mrsdove

I would have never thought of that.  I like to make brownies but I guess I would prefer the oven method so I don't have to watch but i'll have to keep that in mind for camping!


----------



## Raine

Just remember that most anything you can cook inside you can cook outside.

In competitions we, along with so many other teams cook all sorts of things on grills, smokers, you name it.  I've seen choclate cake, pecan pie, pizzas, bread  and so cooked on grills. 

In fact, a perfect way to check your smoker's hot spot is to bake can biscuits in it.  They're inexpensive and you can tell which pan gets done/burnt the quickest.

Or dutch oven cooking where they will cook the entire meal in dutch ovens.

It may be a little more challenging to cook a dish outside, but with practice, trial and error you'll figure it out.

And food cooked outdoors is  Oh SO better!


----------



## BBQ Fish

mrsdove said:
			
		

> I would have never thought of that. I like to make brownies but I guess I would prefer the oven method so I don't have to watch but i'll have to keep that in mind for camping!


 
It's really not as bad as it sounds.
If you know your grill's "hot spots" and after you grill a few pans, you can sit back and relax. It's just that i put the "diligently" part in because the first few times, it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## mrsdove

You have me interested. I want to go try!  Do you just use any mix?


----------



## BBQ Fish

mrsdove said:
			
		

> You have me interested. I want to go try! Do you just use any mix?


 
I've used many mixes and found Betty Crocker to work the best for me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I *KNOW* pancakes and bacon/sausage works great on a grill, with the help of a cast iron pan and a bit of wood (and I mean use the wood sparingly).

Think of the last time you went camping and cooked your breakfast on an open fire.  You get the idea  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mrsdove

that's it.  this next weekend I'm making brownies on the grill.

I used to dutch oven cook at camp when I was a teen and loved what came out.  Hubby grills stuff all the time - veggies and meats I guess I just never thought to try a dessert though it makes sense and helps keep the house cool.


----------

